
Senior manager at Kaspersky arrested in Moscow - r721
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/bb34c786f7984407898da815090fa471
======
saycheese
This article covers the topic better:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2017/01/25/russia...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2017/01/25/russia-
kaspersky-treason-arrest/)

And here a translation of the Russia newspaper that first covered the arrest:
[https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&...](https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&nv=1&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&sp=nmt4&tl=en&u=http://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3200840)

~~~
msimpson
It also contains ad blocker detection which gates the article until you
disable it.

~~~
mixedCase
Works for me with the Anti-Adblock killer list and the Adblock Warning Removal
list that are available in uBlock Origin's dashboard.

~~~
msimpson
> "Anti-Adblock killer list"

> "Adblock Warning Removal list"

Ugh, no. I will not be participating in an arms race against advertisements.
Either a site yields to my use of an ad blocker or they lose my traffic
entirely. End of story.

~~~
mixedCase
> Ugh, no. I will not be participating in an arms race against advertisements.

Nobody's forcing you to submit patches just for enabling them. But browse as
you like, it's your computer; that's one of the main arguments in favor of ad
blocking anyway.

~~~
msimpson
Ha. Not only are you missing my point, but you obviously feel the need to down
vote my comments as well. That's pathetic.

------
dr_hooo
"U.S. and EU officials also have accused..." "...It wasn't immediately clear
if the arrests are somehow linked to these allegations."

Then why bring this up?

~~~
Strom
Maybe because it's a popular topic and many readers may assume it's linked. Of
course it's also possible the author just wants to dramatize this event.

------
pragma_
Right now an Uplink Corporation hacker somewhere is sending an email to his
employer to get paid for this arrest.

~~~
davman
I understood that reference.

~~~
pragma_
Nothing to do with the article but its too awesome not share. Check this
Uplink mod if you havent already: [http://www.moddb.com/mods/uplink-
os](http://www.moddb.com/mods/uplink-os)

------
Krevv
I use Kaspersky, and am starting to regret it. The worst part is the newest
version has some great features (built in VPN is pretty easy to use), but I
simply dont _trust_ the software anymore. I've heard that simply uninstalling
it still leaves some processes running, so i guess i will make the move when i
buy a new laptop...

~~~
romanovcode
I don't understand why people even bother with additional anti-virus for
Windows nowadays.

Windows defender is updated very frequently and is running in the background
at all times.

Also, unless you are using some shady software e.g. cracks etc.. it is not
that easy to catch a computer virus nowadays.

~~~
TeMPOraL
> _I don 't understand why people even bother with additional anti-virus for
> Windows nowadays._

Old habits die hard. Especially among non-tech-savvy people, who in the past
were told so many times that antivirus is essential because Windows is easy to
infect, that it's hard now to explain to them that the built-in Windows
Defender is good enough.

~~~
CamelCaseName
Absolutely. I just had the pleasure of being lectured on how Macs don't get
viruses yesterday.

------
dinodino
Good luck trying to meddle in the elections in the Netherlands! They vote with
pencil and paper
[http://wijvertrouwenstemcomputersniet.nl/English](http://wijvertrouwenstemcomputersniet.nl/English).

~~~
hueving
The meddling in the elections in the US the Russians are being accused of has
nothing to do with the actual election systems. It's related to impacting the
public perception of a candidate by releasing dirt on one at opportune times.

~~~
pabloski
It is funny that the ones accusing Russia are the same who were in Maidan
Square, haranguing the crowds to revolt against Yanukovich ( the
democratically elected president ). So meddling is good in one direction and
wrong in the other?

~~~
smsm42
Are you claiming members of US Congress and CIA and FBI and so on were
literally on Maidan Square haranguing the crowds? If they were, they certainly
managed to avoid being detected and recognized by anybody but you.

Or, more likely, to counter one propaganda you are just parroting another
piece of propaganda.

~~~
rudolf0
Or, more likely, both things are true (you know what he meant when he said
"the ones") because intelligence agencies of superpowers are constantly trying
to influence geopolitics in their government's favor.

~~~
smsm42
"because" here is completely wrong. From the fact that intelligence agencies
of superpowers, in general, try to influence geopolitics, in general, does not
follow in no manner that specific people performed specific actions at
specific place.

~~~
rudolf0
True, one does not imply the other, so "because" is wrong. I meant to say that
"Russia (presumably) retaliated because the US does it too."

Geopolitical inevitabilities aside, though, there is plenty of evidence for
both the US and Russian governments' manipulations of other countries'
elections.

